# Brand Is Playing With Hand Fracture



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Elton Brand, who is experiencing a resurgent season with the surprising Philadelphia 76ers, has played nearly a month with a fracture in his left hand.
> 
> The fracture was originally disclosed as an injury that would not prohibit Brand from playing, apparently out of concern that some opposing players might target the hand if they knew it was fractured. Brand has continued to play through the injury with the 76ers still vying for playoff positioning.
> 
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/06/sports/basketball/06nba.html?_r=2&ref=sports


----------

